# smoked jalapenos



## supertramp74 (Feb 7, 2011)

I had the MES working over the week end and I had some extra jalapenos . I have done his before with mixed results but this time it turned out perfect.smoked the peppers for 5 hours with the vent open and the tops of the peper cut off. then grinded in to flakes . I use these pepers in every thing from tuna fish to mash poatatoes. It added a great smokey hot flavor to everything.


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks divine!!

  Craig


----------



## callahan4life (Feb 7, 2011)

If I am not mistaken smoked jalapenos are called chipotle peppers. Good job! I am going to have to try this myself.as char


----------



## shooterrick (Feb 7, 2011)

callahan4life said:


> If I am not mistaken smoked jalapenos are called chipotle peppers. Good job! I am going to have to try this myself.as char


You are correct.  I smoked a bunch of those last night while making moink balls and ABTs for the game.  Once dried I left whole and jsut froze em for later use.


----------



## les3176 (Feb 7, 2011)

YEP smoked jalapenos are chiplote peppers,but you have to wait till the japs turn red first so are fully mature. Then they have a bit deeper flavor.I grow my own peppers so i just pick afew plants and i leave them alone!! Just waiting for them to turn red.I smoked about a half bushel last season for myself and friends.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 12, 2011)

Great idea, going to have to try that. I like the idea of grinding them up for later.


----------



## chefrob (Feb 12, 2011)

just did some a couple of weeks ago. you should get more smoke if you split them (more suface area) and then soke them. also i would vac/seal them when the 1/2's are dried and grind them as you need them, they retain the smoke and heat over a longer time......sorta like fresh ground coffee beans. i use a molcajete to grind as needed........

they are pretty cheap and mine is like this:


----------



## cycletrash (Feb 12, 2011)

I always dry some of my peppers out and grind them too..I have a coffee grinder just for that purpose


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 12, 2011)

I love smoked jalopenos and those look like they came out good


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh that would be handy to have on hand.


----------



## smokin - k (Apr 27, 2011)

I do like a good smoked pepper. It's hard to find ripe Jalapeno's so I also use the standard green ones. I try and do two cases of peppers at a time (20 lbs) and it produces about 1 quart of powder after I'm done drying them out. It is like candy around my house. I hear a traditional Chipotle pepper is smoked with Peacan wood. I use Hickory and Mesquite. Any one else have a favorite type of wood for smoking peppers? I love the process! Smokin - K


----------



## sqwib (Apr 27, 2011)

I smokem then put them in the same jar as my pepper shooters.


----------



## realtorterry (Apr 27, 2011)

Man all those chili's got me drooling!!! I thought Chipotle's had to soak in adobo?? Either way they're ALL good!


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 27, 2011)

I smoke my peppers with mesquite and RO lump. It's all good my friend.


----------



## venture (Apr 28, 2011)

I use hickory, but I always suspected they would stand up well to mesquite.  Now Richoso has confirmed that.

Good luck and good smoking!


----------

